# Some movers overnight on the NYSE and NASDAQ



## RobL (6 March 2018)




----------



## RobL (7 March 2018)

The results from my software today March 6 for NYSE and NASDAQ.


----------



## RobL (10 March 2018)

Some movers overnight Australian time for March 9 in the US.


----------



## RobL (15 March 2018)

Good strong tickers overnight Aussie time. March 14 US.


----------



## RobL (11 April 2018)

Some intraday gainers on the NYSE and NASDAQ with strongish RV. For April 10.


----------



## RobL (13 April 2018)

green candles with nice RV on the NYSE and NASDAQ April 12.


----------



## RobL (14 April 2018)

some intraday NYSE and NASDAQ gainers for Friday April 13, with good RV.


----------



## RobL (18 April 2018)

NYSE and NASDAQ some intraday gainers for yesterday April 17.


----------



## RobL (20 April 2018)

NYSE and NASDAQ Thursday April 19. Some intraday gains.


----------



## RobL (21 April 2018)

Some did go up April 20. NYSE and NASDAQ.


----------



## RobL (2 May 2018)

NYSE and NASDAQ some active tickers for May 1.


----------



## RobL (3 May 2018)

NYSE and NASDAQ some of the movers May 2.


----------



## RobL (4 May 2018)

Some busy stocks. NYSE and NASDAQ.


----------



## RobL (8 May 2018)

NYSE and NASDAQ some intraday active stocks
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 for May 7.


----------



## RobL (10 May 2018)

NYSE and NASDAQ some of the action intraday May 9.


----------

